# Sticky  EvenTT22 - Sunday 10th July



## Nem

Its back! Finally, after a two year absence EvenTT is back and we cannot wait, it’s felt like a very long time since we were last at Gaydon in 2019. We have made sure it’s been worth it however and have a meeting and cruise planned for the Saturday afternoon, a social meal for people staying over on the Saturday evening and then the main event at a brand new venue on the Sunday.

Sunday 10th July, Entry from 10am
The Great British Car Journey
Ambergate, Derbyshire. DE56 2HE

This year’s host is the Great British Car Journey, a new museum pretty much conceived and built during lockdown and only opened in May 2021.

*Over 140 carefully chosen vehicles tell the story of The British Motor Industry on an interactive journey spanning the last 100 years. Guided by an audio-visual tablet, visitors will meet the two founding fathers of the industry: Herbert Austin and William Morris whose vast manufacturing plants in the Midlands produced millions of cars which were exported all over the world. British cars heralded a global transport revolution mobilising billions of people.*

EvenTT22 tickets provide access to our reserved parking area along with full access to the museum throughout the day. We will have the club stand set up for memberships and renewals, along with merchandise and back issues of the club magazine to purchase.

As usual, we will be accepting entries for the concours competition which will be judged, and trophies awarded along with other categories for the best cars in attendance chosen by our members during the day. Voting forms will be handed out from the Club stand on arrival for everyone.

The museum has an onsite café for food, drink and facilities and the menu certainly looks reasonably priced. We have a couple of traders arranged to be in attendance also so there should be plenty to keep everyone busy for the entire day!

On the Saturday afternoon we will be meeting at the Hurt Arms, Ambergate, Derbyshire. DE56 2EJ. for 2pm. We will have around one hour there for everyone to arrive for a chat and drink before departing for a one hour cruise into Derbyshire. A basic route card will be provided but the format will be a simple follow the leader to end up in Matlock Bath for 4pm. For those who haven’t been to Matlock Bath before it’s basically like small seaside town inland, arcades, gift shops and fish and chips! It will probably be busy so parking will probably be spread out.

The hotel chosen is the Premier Inn Ripley, Nottingham Road, Ripley, DE5 3QP. The hotel have requested people simply book on the Premier Inn website to gain the best price, there is a deal available for breakfast and evening meal which can be used even if part of our group booking. We have a table arranged for everyone to eat together for 7:30pm.

If you would like to be part of the afternoon cruise, or join us for the evening meal, please purchase a ticket from the Club shop so we can keep up with numbers. There is no cost but it allows us to know who we are expecting during the weekend. These will be added to the Club shop this coming weekend.


_Hotel Details:_

Premier Inn Ripley
Nottingham Road
Ripley
DE5 3QP

*Timeline:*

_Saturday:_

Meeting at 2:00pm at The Hurt Arms, Ambergate, Derbyshire. DE56 2EJ.
Depart for 3:00pm for 1 hour cruise.
Arrive in Matlock Bath at 4:00pm
Evening meal booked at Cookhouse + Pub, directly next to the Premier Inn at 7:30pm.

_Sunday:_

Entry to EvenTT22 is from 10am.
2:30pm awards presentation and concours winners announced.

_Ticket Details:_

Tickets are £5 per member and £10 per non-member. Tickets include entry to our event and parking and also gives full access to the museum throughout the day too. As always, TTOC membership covers yourself and any family so children, partners etc etc are all entitled to buy member tickets.

Link for tickets:

https://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/11-events

We look forward to welcoming you all to the largest TT event for the year!


----------



## DPD

Hi, Id be glad if you could clarify pricing. I'm a non TTOC member. 

Does the £10 fee for non-members include entry to the TT22event and the museum tour ? OR is the museum tour an additional fee of £16 ?

I may bring along a passenger but as yet uncertain - is payment for the passenger 'on the day' an option or is it an all pre-paid ticket event ?

Regards

DPD


----------



## Nem

Hi. The prices for the event tickets, £5 or £10 for members and non members include entry to our event and parking and entry into the museum also. 

we’d prefer everyone to buy tickets online before the day to help getting everyone in quickly but you will be able to purchase tickets on the day also if you need to. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nidana

Looking forward to it.


----------



## DPD

Thanks for your reply. Helpful.


----------



## RAB

It looks like this will be our first TT event, weather depending


----------



## Nem

Updated the top post with the full details now!


----------



## ChesterUK

Ahh, I would have loved to have come to this event, but it clashes with Grimsthorpe Castle also held on the 10th. Hope you have an amazing day!


----------



## Nem

We have the items in the club shop for the EvenTT itself, but also to reserve your place for the Saturday afternoon cruise and Saturday evening meal all of which can be found here:

https://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/11-events

Please purchase a single ticket per car for the cruise so we can keep any eye on numbers, and also purchase a ticket per person if you wish to join us for the meal on the Saturday evening please. They are no cost items in the shop.



*Drive Dads Car*

Hand in hand with the Great British Car Journey the museum also runs Drive Dads Car where you can purchase vouchers for a spin in over 40 cars spanning back over the years. 

We have a discount agreed on vouchers which can be purchased on the day so why not take out a piece of your of your parents motoring history.

Don't buy vouchers online, our discount applies in person on the day!

Details of the cars available is here: Drive Dad's Car | The Classic Car Driving Experience



*Detailing Products*

Local detailing supplies company Roll Up and Shine will be in attendance selling some top end detailing products! 

Roll Up & Shine| Premium Car Care Products for Detailing Enthusiasts



*Sim Racing Competition*

We have a head to head sim racing setup with us for the day with a Top Gear style fastest time showdown and trophy for the winning time!



*Bouncy Castle*

There will also be a bouncy castle for children and adults to make use of in our area too!


----------



## Curlytoppz

Really looking forward to this. Have booked for the cruise to Matlock and all day Sunday. It’s only 35 mins away from us so will drive home in the evening. Weather forecast looks amazing too ☀


----------



## Budgie-TT

See you there.
Reassured I won't be the only one there 
Ticket #54, so expecting a few more.


----------



## Nem

Budgie-TT said:


> See you there.
> Reassured I won't be the only one there
> Ticket #54, so expecting a few more.


We’ve got around 90 cars booked already!

And there is plenty of time for people to book still yet, we’ve got the space!


----------



## Templar

I intend on coming if family circumstances permit 🏎🏎🙌🏼 🙌🏼


----------



## LastTango

RAB said:


> It looks like this will be our first TT event, weather depending


Mine too, Rob.

So there will be at least two 40 TFSi S-Line Coupes


----------



## RAB

LastTango said:


> Mine too, Rob.
> 
> So there will be at least two 40 TFSi S-Line Coupes


Ah mate, I can't make it 😭

I am a project manager and one of my IT implementations scheduled a month ago was cancelled because the main engineer had to have an emergency operation to have his appendix taken out.

The contingency weekend is this weekend so I am working!


----------



## Nidana

I'm going but not received my ticket yet.


----------



## Nem

All tickets have been sent out via email.
Can you check your email and if not drop a message to [email protected] for us to check.
Thanks.


----------



## Curlytoppz

Great to meet some of you today. The cruise to Matlock was fabulous, put smiles on a lot peoples faces when we all passed them. Look forward to meeting more of you tomorrow.


----------



## Nem

That’s the only bit I missed out on leading the pack, didn’t get to see peoples reactions when 25 of the same car went by!

Was a great run out, glad everyone enjoyed the route!


----------



## RAB

Has anyone got photos?

I am gutted I missed it. I like a good drive to Matlock Bath, we do it a few times a year.

We did it more when I was a biker. Nice roads and scenery.


----------



## Curlytoppz

We have plenty of pics and videos. Will share them after tomorrows event.


----------



## Curlytoppz

Wow. What an amazing weekend. Big up to the people who organised this, it can’t have been easy. We had a great time, really epic. When is the next 😉


----------



## maTTpricey

Hi all
Have just registered as picked up my new limited edition 2019 TT20 today. Any plans for upcoming events in the Midlands area?


----------



## darrylmg

maTTpricey said:


> Hi all
> Have just registered as picked up my new limited edition 2019 TT20 today. Any plans for upcoming events in the Midlands area?


Congrats. What spec?

I've been looking on here: Upcoming UK Car Events - Car Calendar
Not sure exactly if has _all_ events. 
Caffeine & Machine is midlands. 

I went to EvenTT22 and it was great. Was a fair old drive though. I'm South West (just).
I'm trying to save my pennies so I can afford the fuel for Quattrophenia 🤞


----------



## maTTpricey

darrylmg said:


> Congrats. What spec?
> 
> I've been looking on here: Upcoming UK Car Events - Car Calendar
> Not sure exactly if has _all_ events.
> Caffeine & Machine is midlands.
> 
> I went to EvenTT22 and it was great. Was a fair old drive though. I'm South West (just).
> I'm trying to save my pennies so I can afford the fuel for Quattrophenia 🤞


Thanks Darryl, will check that caffeine and machine out.
I got the 20 year anniversary model which is a 2.0L 245 tfsi Quattro limited to 999 built and only 150 for the UK. Mine is 643/999. Slightly different styling, moccasin tan leather interior with baseball stiching and limited edition colour and wheels which was only on the TT20 anniversary.

Hope to see some enthusiasts at future events 👍💪🏼


----------



## RAB

I can vouch for Caffeine and Machine. We go a few times a year and its brilliant. They have themed evenings and weekends.

Of a weekend have to book in advance with a time slot.

It would be a good centralish location for a little TT meet up. It's just south of Stratford-upon-Avon in a place called Ettington 



https://caffeineandmachine.com/




Booking



https://caffeineandmachine.com/events/


----------

